# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Strango Meds Sust 350 - Real or Fake. Pics

## KCJ1990

Legit or what? Thanks

----------


## njs

Does it have the dose printed on it and the mix it self?

----------


## KCJ1990

No it doesn't. What you see from the pics is all that's on the bottles. Got it from a buddy who has been lifting for a long time and he swears by it

----------


## njs

it might have been bottled locally but that ok if you trust the person doing it or if your friend has used it and there was no infections or stuff like that. Try low dose to start and see how your body takes it.

----------


## KCJ1990

He is a monster and says he has been cycling it. He gave me some legit anavar a month ago. Was just wondering If anyone has saw these bottles before. Thanks

----------


## BigBrown1234

Best ug lab U will find. Consider yourself lucky you got your hands on those

----------


## bigguy44

Ive used the stuff... Def legit. G2G

----------


## AdrenalineJunkie

Ive heard nothing but good things about strango. And yes, you're lucky to be hooked up with him, not everyone is.

----------


## bigla

great stuff....had a liitle bite for me

----------


## Soar

Packaged good. Only one way to find out

----------


## Microbrew

That Sus comes already premixed in the same exact dose and ingredients as Pharm Sus. It's not made up of separate powders to make the sus blend like some UGL's do. It's made 350mg/ml because the supplier likes to use it that why when he personally uses it.

----------


## mtwain

> Ive heard nothing but good things about strango. And yes, you're lucky to be hooked up with him, not everyone is.


Private lab for the lucky few. Best ugl in the biz.

----------

